# where to buy really useful boxes



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello there was someone on here saying they sell rubs at better prices but i cant find them:bash:

So whos the cheapest place to buy really useful boxes 145 litre
i need quite a few and maybe some other sizes
thanks


----------



## Stephiijane_x (Nov 8, 2010)

I get mine from staples, there cheap enough for me


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

there over priced i have seen them for £33.77 so far but it works out at £263.38p with delivery for 7 boxes. someones got to be cheaper its only plastic:lol2:


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

Ryman Stationery and Office Supplies sell upto 35 litre i think? for around £10


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

try Really Useful Boxes | Wire & Spur Shelving | Garment Rail | Square Tube | Shop Fittings . based in kingston upon thames.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

none of them do 145L boxes but thanks


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

FRYS Direct


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Cheapest place is Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - 84 litre Really Useful Box

When you add Vat and delivery like others do + im getting them in dark blue which is good for livefoods. not many others offer this.
But thanks anyways:2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...667320-really-useful-boxes-free-shipping.html

Dave does that at great prices and can get any size you need: victory:


----------



## RUBS R US (Dec 28, 2012)

I think you might be looking for us, 

RUBS-R-US


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

tradesystems.co.uk usually have very keen prices.


----------



## ragapan (Apr 3, 2009)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Hello there was someone on here saying they sell rubs at better prices but i cant find them:bash:
> 
> So whos the cheapest place to buy really useful boxes 145 litre
> i need quite a few and maybe some other sizes
> thanks


pete middleton fb


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

This is a very old post but the Cheapest place is the manufacturers website Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - 84 litre Really Useful Box
When you add Vat and delivery like others do.

These 84L are not very good for roaches as there too low and the egg crates are 2" from the top so dont wast your money.
I now use 110L tubs £15 each on ebay :2thumb:


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hobby craft


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

dave2034 said:


> Hobby craft


 Are not cheap:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Cheaper than most other places if you collect them. By the time you've added delivery on mail order ones (unless you order in bulk), then Hobbycraft is cheap.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

ok then tesco, wilkinson, poundland and asda are cheaper then hobby and homebase has 15% off this weekend so even cheper:2thumb:
Buying more then 5 online is free post on most i have seen: victory:


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

Find the cheapest yr self next time but hobby was the cheapest at the time I looked


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

do all of those do Really Useful Boxes though? i've seen tubs in Asda but not Really Useful Boxes... I normally get them from staples as they're local, but Hobbycraft weren't _that _expensive when i last went in (although i did only get an 18ltr RUB)


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

dave2034 said:


> Find the cheapest yr self next time but hobby was the cheapest at the time I looked


I did in 18-06-2011 when i posted this old thred:lol2:
And the cheapest place to buy them if you looked at this thred was rub itself
Heres the link again Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - 84 litre Really Useful Box :2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you need a walmart there...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> I did in 18-06-2011 when i posted this old thred:lol2:
> And the cheapest place to buy them if you looked at this thred was rub itself
> Heres the link again Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - 84 litre Really Useful Box :2thumb:



and again. they're not cheap if you buy one and need it delivering. £12 delivery on an 84litre RUB. Although i bought 8 for £40 a while back 




HABU said:


> you need a walmart there...


we have kind of.. Walmart bought Asda but they're nowhere near like they are on your side of the pond.


----------

